# Magazine Suggestions.



## ATPmike (Dec 9, 2009)

Hello everyone. I am wanting to get a subscription to an ATV magazine. I could use some suggestions. Not many in the stores to choose from around here. I would like one that deals more with utility/4x4 type quads and general trail riding. Not really into the speed machines or racing. 

Thanks.


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

http://gifts.barnesandnoble.com/search/product.asp?r=1&ourl=Magazine%2FATV%2DMagazine%2DOne%2DYear%2DSubscription&EAN=2000003291717&cm_mmc=Google%20Product%20Search-_-Q000000630-_-Magazine-_-2000003291717 This one seems to have mostly Utility quad information in it so this would be my choice


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Quad was good but there discontinued, so i would say Dirtwheels


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i like QUAD, Dirt Wheels and ATV Rider.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I like ATV Rider....they seem to like my sport as well.


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

I like the all utility magazines i have no sport bike so when i open the mag and by the first 10 pages or so if all i see is two wheel drive quads ill put it back on rack and choose another


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea we need a Utility specific mag


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

WHAT? QUAD was discontinued!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yup it sucks i got my last issue a few weeks ago and they said that they had to stop making the mag and now i get some gay motocross subscription for the remainder of my year


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

850PoPo said:


> http://gifts.barnesandnoble.com/sea...earch-_-Q000000630-_-Magazine-_-2000003291717 This one seems to have mostly Utility quad information in it so this would be my choice


I get this one. I like it so far mostly 4x4 stuff, but they do cover most everything at lest briefly. 6 issues a year. I'm not sheer why I get it because I did not pay for it, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

I have these posted on our club site I should go thru and make sure all still good links..
*Online Magazines*:

4wheelatv Magazine
<!-- m -->http://www.4wheelatv.com<!-- m -->

ATV World Magazine 
<!-- m -->http://www.atvworldmag.com<!-- m --> 

All Terrain Vehicle Magazine 
<!-- m -->http://www.atvmag.com<!-- m --> 

Atv illustraded Magazine
<!-- m -->http://www.atvillustrated.com<!-- m -->

Dirt Wheels Magazine
<!-- m -->http://www.dirtwheelsmag.com<!-- m -->

Atv off road Magazine
<!-- m -->http://www.off-road.com<!-- m -->

Atv Connection
<!-- m -->http://www.atvconnection.com<!-- m -->

Atv Scene
<!-- m -->http://www.atvscene.com<!-- m -->

Atv Passion & Performance
<!-- m -->http://www.passionperformance.ca<!-- m -->

Outdoor Life
<!-- m -->http://www.outdoorlife.com<!-- m -->


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> WHAT? QUAD was discontinued!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


 

Yeah....Upset me VERY mcuh. That was my fav. magazine. Now they are sending out some sort of "dirt bike" mag, to replace what I am so used to reading. "Sorry Mr. O'Quinn, no refund for your new 2 year subscription, we will instead, send you a 2 year subscription of "dirt rider magazine"......UUUGGGHHHHHH!!!! talk about PO'ed!!!!! Misrepresntation at it's finest......:flames:


----------

